# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости программного обеспечения  >  «Лаборатория Касперского» представит новый Kaspersky Mobile Security 9 для Android и BlackBerry

## Ilya Shabanov

«Лаборатория Касперского» в рамках международной выставки мобильных технологий Mobile World Congress 2011 в Барселоне представит новую версию своего решения Kaspersky Mobile Security 9, обеспечивающую владельцам смартфонов защиту от всех типов мобильных угроз.Читать далее

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Руслан-Москва

Хорошо, будем смотреть что они нового предложат. ЗА последнее время Касперский делает огромный шаг в защите абсолютно каждого девайса и устройство.

----------


## mastamikes

А что хоть защищать в смартах-то? Разве на Symbian допустим есть вирусы?

----------


## Iron Monk

> Разве на Symbian допустим есть вирусы?


Аж два года назад...
И еще немного...

----------


## mastamikes

*Iron Monk*, спасибо, буду иметь ввиду. Симбиан на мой взгляд вообще одна из самых отвратительных и кривых осей для смартов

----------

